# Difference in the screen on K3 and Nook



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to have a K2 and a Nook, then a couple of months ago I sold me K2 and got the K3.  Now when I go back to my Nook (usually to read a book from the library), the text seems SO light.  Can't seem to get it dark enough.  I finally figured out it's because the screen is so great on my K3, when I go back to the Nook it seems too light.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem. It never bothered me before, but after buying my K3, i've found it less pleasant to read my Nook. So much so that I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> I have exactly the same problem. It never bothered me before, but after buying my K3, i've found it less pleasant to read my Nook. So much so that I'm thinking of selling it.


It has crossed my mind a few times that maybe I should sell my Nook because it's not as pleasant to read any more, but I belong to the Philly library and my local library has a pretty good selection also, so I do enjoy getting books from them.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It has crossed my mind a few times that maybe I should sell my Nook because it's not as pleasant to read any more, but I belong to the Philly library and my local library has a pretty good selection also, so I do enjoy getting books from them.


You could sell your Nook and buy a Sony 350. It has the Pearl screen.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> You could sell your Nook and buy a Sony 350. It has the Pearl screen.


I used to have the Sony PRS-300 I think it was, and I used that for library books, but I HATED the 5" screen, and I didn't like that there were no Next Page buttons on the sides of it. I sold that and bought the Nook because at least the screen is the same size as my Kindle. I'll probably just stick with the Nook, maybe they will come out with an update that will make the text darker.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> _I used to have the Sony PRS-300 I think it was, and I used that for library books, but I HATED the 5" screen, and I didn't like that there were no Next Page buttons on the sides of it. I sold that and bought the Nook because at least the screen is the same size as my Kindle. I'll probably just stick with the Nook, maybe they will come out with an update that will make the text darker.
> _


_
I think the Sony has many improved features over the 300. Since it has the Pearl screen you probably would find that you can read on a smaller font than the 300. Also I think that it has more font size choices than the 300. Another thing that helps with the screen size is that it has "margin cut".The Sony 650 is the same screen size as the Kindle, but cost $229 and doesn't have wifi or 3g._


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I think the Sony has many improved features over the 300. Since it has the Pearl screen you probably would find that you can read on a smaller font than the 300. Also I _think_ that it has more font size choices than the 300. Another thing that helps with the screen size is that it has "margin cut".The Sony 650 is the same screen size as the Kindle, but cost $229 and doesn't have wifi or 3g.


How do you do the "margin cut" again? I know I read about that somewhere. Now that I have the 350 I need to make a note and keep it with the 350 so I will be able to do it when I need it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

What is margin cut?  One thing that I hate about the Nook is this:  when I increase the font size, it also makes the margins really, really wide, so there is just a small area of text straight down the middle.  Does anyone know of a way to correct that on the Nook?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> How do you do the "margin cut" again? I know I read about that somewhere. Now that I have the 350 I need to make a note and keep it with the 350 so I will be able to do it when I need it.


Kindlegirl,
TO use margin cut, c;ick the magnifying glass at the bottom (the same button youu use to change text sizes) and then select "Page Mode"


PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> What is margin cut? One thing that I hate about the Nook is this: when I increase the font size, it also makes the margins really, really wide, so there is just a small area of text straight down the middle. Does anyone know of a way to correct that on the Nook?


Patricia,
Margin cut just makes the margins smaller and sometimes even non-existent. I like using it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Plus, with the 350, you don't have to worry about the page turn buttons because it's a touch screen.

I love my little Sony. The smaller screen doesn't bother me at all, and I thought it would. Being able to cut down the margins really helps.

One of my favorite features is the word log. I tend to look up a lot of words and I love how it saves the list for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I used to have a K2 and a Nook, then a couple of months ago I sold me K2 and got the K3. Now when I go back to my Nook (usually to read a book from the library), the text seems SO light. Can't seem to get it dark enough. I finally figured out it's because the screen is so great on my K3, when I go back to the Nook it seems too light.


I've had the same experience. Before the K3 came out, I thought the Nook had a great screen. After I got my K3 and looked at the Nook at B&N I was surprised how light the type seemed.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm...I'm going to have to look into this. My son has the nook and I'm getting the K3 (hopefully next week). I thought the screen looked fine on the nook, and we decided to get him that because he can check out books from the library. But I am concerned about the quality, don't want to hurt the growing boy's eyes!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Zero said:


> Hmm...I'm going to have to look into this. My son has the nook and I'm getting the K3 (hopefully next week). I thought the screen looked fine on the nook, and we decided to get him that because he can check out books from the library. But I am concerned about the quality, don't want to hurt the growing boy's eyes!


Oh Zero, I don't think you need to be concerned about that. It's not that the Nook's screen is bad, it's just that the K3 is SO much improved, that it's a great deal better. Until I got my K3, I didn't even notice that the Nook screen was light.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh Zero, I don't think you need to be concerned about that. It's not that the Nook's screen is bad, it's just that the K3 is SO much improved, that it's a great deal better. Until I got my K3, I didn't even notice that the Nook screen was light.


Thanks . He is enjoying it and thinks the color touch screen part is "cool", LOL! We were concerned because he now spends hours each day reading. If anything the ereader is making him read so much more.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Zero said:


> Thanks . He is enjoying it and thinks the color touch screen part is "cool", LOL! We were concerned because he now spends hours each day reading. If anything the ereader is making him read so much more.


I know, that happens to all of us! And you know you can borrow library books on your Nook, don't you? Don't know if your library has much of a selection. My local library is pretty good, and I also pay $15 a year to belong to the Philadelphia Library, they have an excellent selection.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I know, that happens to all of us! And you know you can borrow library books on your Nook, don't you? Don't know if your library has much of a selection. My local library is pretty good, and I also pay $15 a year to belong to the Philadelphia Library, they have an excellent selection.


How is the Philadelphia library's collection? Do they have a good selection of kid books (age 10)?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> How is the Philadelphia library's collection? Do they have a good selection of kid books (age 10)?


Yes, they do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Fairfax, VA also has a very good kids selection of library books. I believe it's $27 a year for them though.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

luvhilndr said:


> I have both the K3 and the classic Nook. I've found that although the text seems lighter on the Nook, the background seems whiter. Side by side, the background on my Kindle is noticeably greyer than the background on the Nook. The K3 text is crisper/clearer but I wish the background was as light as it is on the Nook. Maybe there's a variation in the K3 e-ink screen backgrounds and I have a darker one?


No, I don't think you have a variation. I was sitting next to someone on the bus who was reading a Nook, and noticed right away the page looked a lot whiter. It was very noticeable.

I've been going back and forth trying to decide which ereader to get for library books, either the Sony 350 or the Nook. The Nook is cheaper and it does have wifi, and of course the link to BN, which is a plus.

Love my kindle. I sure wish I could get library books on it! Now THAT would be the best of all worlds!


----------

